# Wheels & Tires / So Many Questions about my 07 Altima 2.5S



## alihood02 (Feb 21, 2007)

So i recently purchased an Black 07 Altima, which was first brand new car. I previously had a 00 Altima which was almost new when i got it but not 0 miles. Anyway i'm looking to make some changes to the car soon. Right now everything is stock which is ok since its winter here. I'm not looking to make super mod changes, just wheels, window tint, head lights, sun roof (like G6), and factory spoiler. So my first issue is that i know nothing about wheel offset and other things that pertain to what type of wheels you should get for your car. Of course i've been to tirerack.com and others like that who match wheels with your car, but i've heard that getting the right tires are just as important. Also i thought i had read something before about if you change the wheels you have to get some additional sensor or something like that. So i'm looking to educate myself pretty quick because i want to get some wheels in mid May. I'm looking at a pair of 18' black wheels with a alloy lip. Here are the specs of the wheel i want, which i found at Tirerack.com:










Size: 18x7.5
Size: 17x7.5 
Price $185 (each) 
Offset: +40mm
Bolt Pattern: 5-114
Rec. Tire Size:225/45-18
**Lightweight: 21.2lbs.**
Note: OE Sensors Required

-Does anything think they are over rated price wise? Also which type of tires would be best to get. I'd switch back to factory once winter came back around. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

$185 ea. for a 21# 18" wheel is a very good price. Not sure what brand they are, or of the quality, but in general they're not bad. I assume they don't come with a center cap, and I don't care for the exposed universal lug pattern.

Tires, it depends on what you want. Cheap, performance, american, etc. Just check out tirerack and read some reviews.

Those look like they would fit. I assume the 4th gen is similar to the 3rd gen, and that offset width should fit.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

they look good. 185 each hit a pothole and they're done =] trust me.


----------



## mnm0316 (Jun 14, 2006)

i got my 19s installed today...ill try to take a pic later so you can see. they fit perfect and feel smoother than stock...the dealer used the same sensors.


----------



## alihood02 (Feb 21, 2007)

mnm0316 said:


> i got my 19s installed today...ill try to take a pic later so you can see. they fit perfect and feel smoother than stock...the dealer used the same sensors.



Hey please post as soon as possible


----------



## bybchucky (Mar 6, 2007)

have you gotten your headlights replaced? they're a pain to replace.


----------



## alihood02 (Feb 21, 2007)

bybchucky said:


> have you gotten your headlights replaced? they're a pain to replace.



No i haven't but i was going to try this weekend.
You didn't have to remove bumper or anything like that to replace a bulb did you.
I think i'm bout to go outside and take a look and see how much work it's going to be.
How long did it take you if you did do it?


----------



## bybchucky (Mar 6, 2007)

i looked under the hood too and saw that it looked very complicated, and not the type where you can just plug-and-play the headlight bulbs (like my old camry). from the looks of it, there was going to be a lot of dismantling and removing of parts, and i wasn't really up to the task, especially considering the placement of the fuse box on the drivers side.

what i did was turn the steering wheel so the tires were askwed and i could see the space covering the top of the two front tires. next, i unlatched one pin from the top of each cover (left and right tires) that seemed to pop off rather quickly. then i unclipped the covers from the side and maneuvered my way through there. it took about 30-40 minutes, and it was a really tight working space with very, very little room, and i really didnt like the feeling of going through the tire covers.


----------

